# Lets see thoes fords 04- 07



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

Lets see what you got ford 250 - 350 04 - 07 lets see em. ussmileyflag


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

04 F350 Diesel
Great plow truck.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

MY 05 and 06


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BlackIrish;1460454 said:


> 04 F350 Diesel
> Great plow truck.


Be a nice looking truck if that plow wasnt on there What year of plow is that Looks like has some age on it


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

heres one of my trucks, it dirty its had a rough winter but have made some payup


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

one more pic i found of it.


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

GMD1984;1460476 said:


> MY 05 and 06


ver nice rigs Thumbs Up


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

chs1993;1460513 said:


> heres one of my trucks, it dirty its had a rough winter but have made some payup


looks good nice set up what you runnin for tires/size also if its not dirty that means your not working lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice trucks, you Alaska/Canada guys like those bucket style plows!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

curtiss;1460547 said:


> looks good nice set up what you runnin for tires/size also if its not dirty that means your not working lol


thanks tires are 315 70 17 br goodrich all terrians. I normal dont run them in the winter i did this year just to use them up worst tire i've ever owned


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

plowguy43;1460736 said:


> Nice trucks, you Alaska/Canada guys like those bucket style plows!


You see them on probably 95% of straight blade plows. Most use steel or they make a 1inch heavy duty plastic im trying out but the plastic runs as much as the steel.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Heres my dump. 07 body


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Here's my 06*

Here's my 06


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

out of 4 I only have one ford, She's big & black & pumping alot of bully dog power:salute:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't bullydog a tranny killer? I always heard SCT is the way to go on the 6.0.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

TremblaySNOW;1461201 said:


> out of 4 I only have one ford, She's big & black & pumping alot of bully dog power:salute:


Sharp looking truck. I love the shortbox dually look.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

delong, that truck is sweet. Its nice to see landscapers that take pride in their rigs. love the harley lights are they ford ones or aftermarket? also is that 2wd or do you have auto lock hubs?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Repo,
From your sig is the Super Duty "Destroked"?


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's my 05 F250.
5.4 L
western 9.6mvp
truck holds the plow like a champ.
Not the strongest motor, but the truck gets the job done.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

plowguy43;1461212 said:


> Isn't bullydog a tranny killer? I always heard SCT is the way to go on the 6.0.


bully dog, edge, banks, BD, are useless, they are "in line tunes" meaning you plug them into the computer and all you do is add more fuel and boost. there ok on 7.3s, but for a 6.0 you are not going to beat a SCT with either a gearhead, innovative, or vivian tune. im almost 100k and running the SRL+ on stock head bolts and have been tuned for over 60k and am doing ~20 mpg

pushing








pulling









playing


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

RepoMan1968;1461124 said:


>


*folks , this truck has documented runs in the late 14's. geterdun !!*


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

GMD1984;1462220 said:


> some more pics


sick dump got any winter shots


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

mustangman02232;1461746 said:


> bully dog, edge, banks, BD, are useless, they are "in line tunes" meaning you plug them into the computer and all you do is add more fuel and boost. there ok on 7.3s, but for a 6.0 you are not going to beat a SCT with either a gearhead, innovative, or vivian tune. im almost 100k and running the SRL+ on stock head bolts and have been tuned for over 60k and am doing ~20 mpg
> 
> pushing
> 
> ...


gotta have some fun


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

EXR;1461633 said:


> Here's my 05 F250.
> 5.4 L
> western 9.6mvp
> truck holds the plow like a champ.
> Not the strongest motor, but the truck gets the job done.


any mods to the frontend?


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1461201 said:


> out of 4 I only have one ford, She's big & black & pumping alot of bully dog power:salute:


that beast would look mint with some stacks imo


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

really random question........ does anyone with a BOSS snow plow take the push plate off in the off season for better ground clearance??


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

heres one after plowing a cell phone tower


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

Our '05 we picked up in the fall.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1462156 said:


> *folks , this truck has documented runs in the late 14's. geterdun !!*


Mine runs 13s..... Tune only

And just say no to stacks on pick ups imo


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's my 04 with 05+ grille trimmed to fit and 05+ lights.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

That 04 is a sharp clean looking truck, perfect ride height and angle with nice black tires, looks sweet!


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

06 PSD 8'2 Boss VXT with wings wesport


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

SnowHill11;1462707 said:


> That 04 is a sharp clean looking truck, perfect ride height and angle with nice black tires, looks sweet!


Thank you sir!


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

nice rigs :salute:


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Can 550's play too?


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

StuveCorp;1463635 said:


> Can 550's play too?


you know what....250's and up post them!!! Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Some more shots of mine


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Mackman;1462341 said:


>


i freaking love this truck. I've probably asked in the past, but.......what size tires, is there a lift or just leveling kit in the front, and whats done for the rear?

oh and want to sell her?


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

GMD1984;1463749 said:


> Some more shots of mine


for some reason i like the dump lol how bad you get stuck??


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

curtiss;1463931 said:


> for some reason i like the dump lol how bad you get stuck??


it was siting on the rear diff and icc bumper, with prob 3 ton on her, luckily it was my lil dump and not the precast truck truck that was there 15 min before. i couldn't even move it with my t300 bob cat. i brought my 1 ton wrecker in and used a the on 3 part line form the wrecker to the truck back to the bob cat as a dead man and back to the dump, the the the 2 part line from the wrecker to the dump to my f350 p/u as a dead man , the it was an easy pull!!!


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

GMD1984;1463932 said:


> it was siting on the rear diff and icc bumper, with prob 3 ton on her, luckily it was my lil dump and not the precast truck truck that was there 15 min before. i couldn't even move it with my t300 bob cat. i brought my 1 ton wrecker in and used a the on 3 part line form the wrecker to the truck back to the bob cat as a dead man and back to the dump, the the the 2 part line from the wrecker to the dump to my f350 p/u as a dead man , the it was an easy pull!!!


yea precast truck probaly would have been a nightmare


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

C'mon lets see more trucks!!!!


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's my 07 5.4 8'2" Vxt....


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

My 07 with a 8.5 ez V


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice trucks guy Thumbs Up


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

2005 6.0L, its my brothers truck so I edited him a picture :laughing:


----------



## curtiss (Jul 29, 2010)

to the top.... lets see more.


----------

